# [Podcast] Darker Days - A World of Darkness Podcast



## Mark Hope (May 15, 2009)

*Darker Days* is a podcast for the World of Darkness.

*Time:* The show is broadcast bi-weekly.  We record on a Wednesday night and post the show shortly afterwards.

*Hosts:* Your hosts are Mark and Vince.

*Topics:* We'll be covering both old and new versions of the setting.  We'll also be giving coverage to the upcoming MMORPG _World of Darkness Online_.  An additional feature is our "Spooky News" section, which finds the strangest news from around the globe and shows you how you can adapt this to the World of Darkness - either as story hooks or inspiration for your character.

*Where:* You can find the podcast at http://www.darkerdays.tk/
Just click the link and download the shows.  You can also subscribe with iTunes, Google, Yahoo or RSS.

*Contact:* Email us at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.

*Up Now:* Episode #0.  Our teaser episode is a simple intro of what's to come on the show. The hosts break down the segments of the show.

*Next:* Episode #1.  Our first full length episode comes out next week.  Among other things, we'll be looking at the OWoD Dark Ages line and reviewing the classic Dark Ages product _Constantinople by Night_.

Check us out! Listen to the show!  Drop us a line and let us know what you think!


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (May 15, 2009)

Welcome to the fold. Be sure, once you have 3 full episodes out, to get listed at RPGPodcasts.com (details on the site).


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2009)

When are you covering Chageling the Dreaming?


----------



## Mark Hope (May 16, 2009)

HalWhitewyrm said:


> Welcome to the fold. Be sure, once you have 3 full episodes out, to get listed at RPGPodcasts.com (details on the site).




Thanks!  And cheers for the pointer - we'll be sure to do so 



Crothian said:


> When are you covering Chageling the Dreaming?




 I had a feeling you'd say something like that.  Don't worry, Changeling will get its coverage.  When the time comes, you should lend a hand!


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (May 19, 2009)

Changeling FTW!


----------



## Mark Hope (May 23, 2009)

Episode #1 is now up: Darker Days Podcast

(We had to change hosts, so update your bookmarks if needed .  If you use iTunes, it will update shortly.)


----------



## Mark Hope (Jun 5, 2009)

Episode #2 is now available!

Darker Days Episode #2

This week your hosts take a look at *Dark Ages: Inquisitor* for the OWoD and *Inferno* for the NWoD.  We also share some optional rules for *Mage: the Ascension*, chat about upcoming releases from White Wolf, and delve into the creepy horror of the zombie fire ants!  Also included is a preview of our upcoming feature on the *Jail of Night*.  Check out our homepage for added links and forums!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2009)

I am downloading them now.  I've been listening to a lot of podcasts this week so it seemed like a good time to do this.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for checking us out, Crothian   And thanks for stopping by our forums!


----------



## Mark Hope (Jun 19, 2009)

Episode #3 is now available!

Darker Days Episode #3

This week your hosts take a look at *Destiny's Price* for the OWoD and share some optional rules for speeding up combat in the OWoD.  For the NWoD, we take a look at the classic *Jail of Night* articles from the old *White Wolf Inphobia* magazine and discuss how to use these articles in your NWoD games.  And for our spooky news section, we immerse ourselves in the Skull Cult of Naples!  Our regular news and chronicle update sections are also included. Check out our homepage for added links and forums!


----------



## Mark Hope (Jul 3, 2009)

The latest episode of Darker Days is now available!

Darker Days Podcast

This week we are joined by a special guest host - Rob from Bear Swarm!  After digging into the mail bag and covering the latest news from White Wolf, we dive into Spooky News, which this week covers the grim reality of suicide machines.  Then we move on to Part 1 of our two-part OWoD feature on the Sabbat, detailing how to get the most out of the sect for your *Vampire: the Masquerade* games.  For the NWoD, we describe how you can develop the Sabbat as a new covenant for *Vampire: the Requiem*, and then review the recently released quick-start rules for *Geist: the Sin Eaters*.  Check out our homepage for added links and forums!


----------



## Mark Hope (Jul 23, 2009)

The latest episode of the Darker Days podcast is now available!

Darker Days Podcast

This week we are joined by a special guest - White Wolf freelancer, author and developer *Matt McFarland*!  After digging into the mail bag and covering the latest news from White Wolf, we tune into the Secret Frequency (our new name for the Spooky News section).  This week the Secret Frequency covers the creepy collection of relics and artifacts stored at Blythe House in London.  Then we move on to Part 2 of our two-part OWoD feature on the Sabbat, detailing the Inquisition and the Black Hand factions for your *Vampire: the Masquerade* games.  The rest of the show is dedicated to our Q&A session with Matt McFarland, who talks about all manner of topics - including the processes of developing books for White Wolf, his favourite games and systems, and why White Wolf is like a toaster oven!  Check out our homepage for added links and forums!


----------



## Mark Hope (Aug 10, 2009)

Episode #7 of the Darker Days podcast is now available!

Darker Days Podcast

This week, we take a look at the *Demon: the Fallen* game for OWoD and provide a detailed review of *Second Sight* for NWoD.  We additionally present the first installment of our new Storyteller advice segment, with tips on getting your chronicle up and running smoothly.  Regular features, including mail call, news from White Wolf, and The Secret Frequency, are also present.  Check out our homepage for added links and forums!


----------



## Mark Hope (Aug 29, 2009)

The Ocho! - Episode #8 of the Darker Days podcast is now available!

Darker Days Podcast

This week, your hosts are joined by special guest *Eddy Webb* - White Wolf staffer and all-round cool dude!  In our longest show yet (just under two hours!) we take a look at how to tweak your OWoD and NWoD games by altering the amount of supernatural creatures in the gameworld and also have our long-overdue review of *Summoners* for the NWoD.  Our ST-advice section this episode focusses on how to run games for different types of supernatural creatures at the same time, and the show rounds out with a cool Q&A session with Eddy.  Regular features, including mail call, news from White Wolf, and The Secret Frequency, are also present.  And, as an added bonus, we hang around after the final credits for our first ever... well, check out the show to hear for yourself.  Visit our homepage for added links and forums!


----------



## Mark Hope (Sep 3, 2009)

Darker Days Episode #9 - The Chuck-Man Cometh!

Darker Days Podcast

That's right folks - the man, the myth, the legend *Chuck Wendig* joins us as a special guest host!  This week's show is themed around *Hunters*, from the earliest days of *Vampire: the Masquerade* and *The Hunters Hunted*, through *Year of the Hunter*, *Hunter: the Reckoning* and into the modern era with *Hunter: the Vigil*.  After our regular Mail Call, White Wolf and Network News and The Secret Frequency, we dive right in for almost one and a half hours of fun.  The show wraps up with a Q&A session with Chuck, followed by our after-show.Visit our homepage and stop by our forums!


----------



## Mark Hope (Sep 16, 2009)

Darker Days Episode #10 - Steve Wilson, American Hero?

Darker Days Podcast

The boys are back with another monster show - almost two hours of podcasty goodness!  And we're joined by special guest host *Stew Wilson*, gentleman, scholar and White Wolf freelancer.  After our regular Mail Call, White Wolf and Network News and ever-popular The Secret Frequency, we move onto the OWoD and a more detailed look at lowering the supernatural population of your *Mage: the Ascension* game.  For the NWoD, we review *Witch Finders* for *Hunter: the Vigil*, and then dive into our Q&A session with Stew.  Learn the truth about Steve Wilson, American Hero!  Witness the birth of the were-chicken!  And stick around for the after-show...  Visit our homepage, stop by our forums, or drop us a line at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com


----------



## Mark Hope (Sep 19, 2009)

Darker Days Presents: The Darkling Podcast Episode #1

Darkling Podcast

The *Darkling Podcast* is a new release from the *Darker Days* team - a 15 to 20 minute podcast focusing on material created by our listeners.  Hosted by Mark and Vince, the Darkling Podcast looks at submissions from our listeners, cool fan-projects from across the internet and other gems that we discover out in the community.

Episode #1 features *Forgotten Lore*, a fantastic segment recorded by *Matt Buffington* (host of the *Now Playing* podcast), which presents ways you can incorporate the Triat from *Werewolf: the Apocalypse* into your *Werewolf: the Forsaken* games.  Check it out at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.  And stay tuned for more!


----------



## Mark Hope (Sep 30, 2009)

Darker Days Episode #11: The Big One!

Darker Days Podcast

Our biggest show yet, with almost three hours of fantastic content!  Episode #11 focuses on all things *Mage*, featuring our special guest, elite White Wolf freelancer *Malcolm Sheppard*!  This week on the show: the Secret Frequency visits Poveglia Island, we look importing the _Ascension War_ from *Mage: the Awakening* into *Mage: the Ascension*, show you how to run the classic *Mage: the Ascension* adventure *Loom of Fate* for *Mage: the Awakening*, then close with our Q&A session with Malcolm.  Check out the show at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Oct 8, 2009)

Darker Days Presents: The Darkling Podcast Episode #2

Darkling Podcast

The *Darkling Podcast* is *Darker Days'* 15 to 20 minute podcast focusing on material created by our listeners.

Episode #2 features *The Book of Nod* in a segment recorded by *Beckett*, who details how to use the "vampire bible" in your nWoD games.  Check it out at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.  And stay tuned for more!


----------



## Mark Hope (Oct 16, 2009)

Darker Days Episode #12: The David Hill Project!

Darker Days Podcast

Welcome to our twelfth episode, featuring special guest host and White Wolf freelancer *David Hill*!  This week the Secret Frequency looks at the Tunnel People beneath Las Vegas, we explore some alternate origin myths for vampires in *Vampire: the Masquerade*, and give a review of *World of Darkness: Innocents*.  The show wraps up with a meaty Q&A session with David.  Check out the show at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Oct 21, 2009)

Darker Days Presents: The Darkling Podcast Episode #3

Darkling Podcast

The *Darkling Podcast* is *Darker Days'* 15 to 20 minute podcast focusing on material created by our listeners.

Episode #3 features *Demon: the Return*, a conversion of *Demon: the Fallen* for the NWoD rules system.  Written by *Evo Shandor*, the game expands on the mythology of D:tF while bringing it up-to-date with the latest rules innovations.  Listen to the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.  And stay tuned for more!


----------



## Mark Hope (Oct 30, 2009)

Darker Days Episode #13: Halloween Special!

Darker Days Podcast

Welcome to our thirteenth episode!  Lucky for some - this week we have not one, not two but _three_ special guests.  *Chuck Wendig*, *Eddy Webb* and *Stew Wilson* rejoin us for 1hr and 45 minutes of horror goodness.  After the Secret Frequency drowns itself in rains of blood, we spend the rest of the show discussing how to craft the perfect horror story for your World of Darkness games.  And be sure to stick around for the no-holds-barred aftershow!  Check out the show at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Nov 19, 2009)

Darker Days Presents: The Darkling Podcast Episode #4

Darkling Podcast

The *Darkling Podcast* is *Darker Days'* 15 to 20 minute podcast focusing on material created by our listeners.

Episode #4 features *Monte Cook's World of Darkness* in a special feature submitted by WGPRN listener *Beckett*.  Lift the lid on this little-known re-imagining of the World of Darkness by one of the world's premier game designers!  Check out the show right now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.  And stay tuned for a full-length Darker Days Vampire special next week!


----------



## Mark Hope (Dec 4, 2009)

Darker Days Episode #14: We're Back!

Darker Days Podcast

Episode fourteen and Darker Days is back on the airwaves!  We're giving you all the latest news from White Wolf, demon dogs and disembodied heads on the Secret Frequency, cool new houserules for *Vampire: the Masquerade* _and_ *Vampire: the Requiem*, and an in-depth look at what was cool about *Dirty Secrets of the Black Hand*, and how to use its best ideas in your chronicle, whichever version of Vampire you play.  The show rounds out with the return of our Storyteller Advice segment.  Download the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jan 15, 2010)

Darker Days Episode #15: Season 2 Begins!

Darker Days Episode #15

Kicking off the New Year with Season 2 of the Darker Days Podcast! Long awaited, often imitated, never duplicated! The boys go through some mail stuff and network news. Mark talks about “death - for medicinal purposes” in the Secret Frequency and then jumps into talking about different ways to use *Mummy* in your story. In the NWoD section Vince leads off with a talk about *Promethean*, wrapping up the show with a “What have you been doing” segment. So sit back listen and enjoy your favorite podcast about White Wolf’s World of Darkness. The only podcast dedicated to bringing you Classic World of Darkness and covering New World of Darkness. The Official Unofficial World of Darkness Podcast!  

Download the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jan 21, 2010)

Darker Days Presents: The Darkling Podcast Episode #6

Darkling Podcast

The *Darkling Podcast* is *Darker Days'* 15 to 20 minute podcast focusing on material created by our listeners.

Episode #6 features a deeper look at *Monte Cook's World of Darkness*, with a more detailed examination of the game's supernatural beings, character powers and the innovative free-form magic system.  Listen to the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.  And stay tuned for Monte Cook himself on episode #7!


----------



## Mark Hope (Jan 28, 2010)

Darker Days Presents: The Darkling Podcast Episode #7

Darkling Podcast

The *Darkling Podcast* is *Darker Days'* 15 to 20 minute podcast focusing on material created by our listeners.

On Episode #7 we are joined by *Monte Cook* himself!  Monte answers our listeners' questions and talks about designing his version of the *World of Darkness*, his new *Dungeon-a-Day* project, his recent book *The Skeptic's Guide to Conspiracies* and life at *TSR*.  Check out the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Feb 4, 2010)

Darker Days Episode #16: The Changeling Show!

Darker Days Episode #16

Season 2 continues with a show dedicated to the most-requested topic in our mailbag: *Changeling*!  We are joined by two Changeling scholars and experienced Storytellers - *Adrian* from *Mirage Arcana Podcast*, and ENWorld's very own *Crothian* - who share their insights, suggestions and war-stories on the Changeling line, from Dreaming to Dark Ages to Lost.  And all our regular features are present as well, including a look at suicide hotspot *Aokigahara Forest* for the *Secret Frequency*.  

Download the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 6, 2010)

It was great talking about Changeling again.  It makes me want to scrap my D&D game and run Changeling again.  I think my players would kill me if I did that though.


----------



## Mark Hope (Feb 7, 2010)

Crothian said:


> It was great talking about Changeling again.  It makes me want to scrap my D&D game and run Changeling again.  I think my players would kill me if I did that though.




It was great to have you on the show .  Players come and go - kill them first, then take their stuff!


----------



## Mark Hope (Feb 25, 2010)

Darker Days Episode #17: Eddy Webb Strikes Back!

Darker Days Episode #17

Yes, that's right folks - Mark and Vince are once again joined by White Wolfer *Eddy Webb* for another fun-packed show.  Explore the mysteries of the *Voynich Manuscript* and take a fresh look at *zombie ants* on the *Secret Frequency*.  Check out some cool NPCs for *Werewolf: the Apocalypse*, including Samuel Haight (yes, that's right - the Skinner redeemed!)  And kick back with Eddy for an in-depth *Q&A session*!

Download the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Mar 18, 2010)

Darker Days Episode #18: The Chuck-Man Taketh!

Darker Days Episode #18

Mark and Vince welcome uber-freelancer *Chuck Wendig* back onto the show!  We look at the *Dropa Stones* on the Secret Frequency, dive into the realms of madness with Malkavians _and_ Malkovians for *Vampire: the Masquerade* and *Vampire: the Requiem*, and bring you a review of *Night Horrors: the Unbidden* for *Mage: the Awakening*.  The show wraps with a cool *Q&A session* with Chuck himself!

So download the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Apr 16, 2010)

Darker Days Presents: The Darkling Podcast Episode #8

Darkling Podcast

The *Darkling Podcast* is *Darker Days'* 15 to 20 minute podcast focusing on special features, material created by our listeners and other nuggets of goodness.

On Episode #8 we take a look at the awesome upcoming game *Maschine Zeit* and interview its designer *David A. Hill Jr*.  David talks us through the background of the game, its design philosophies and outlines just what makes it so damn cool.  Check out the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (May 13, 2010)

Darker Days Episode #19: We're Not Dead Yet!

Darker Days Episode #19

Mark and Vince are back after a short break with a nice long show!  We examine *Inventions Lost to History* on the Secret Frequency, cover *Wraith: the Oblivion* and *Dark Reflections: Spectres* for the OWoD, then move onto ideas for chronicles featuring *Mortals* for the NWoD, and round out the show with a look at recurring antagonists in our *Storyteller Advice* section.

So download the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (May 24, 2010)

Darker Days Presents: The Darkling Podcast Episode #9

Darkling Podcast

The *Darkling Podcast* is *Darker Days'* sister show, focusing on special features, material created by our listeners and other nuggets of goodness.

On Episode #9, *Lost Heretic* gives us a special feature on the *Vampire: the Eternal Struggle* collectible card game, including an overview of play and suggestions on how to use elements from the card game in your tabletop rpg sessions!  Check out the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jun 11, 2010)

Darker Days Episode #20: Let the Celebrations Begin!

Darker Days Episode #20

It's anniversary time!  Yes folks, Darker Days Radio is one year old!  And we begin a month-long celebration with a very special guest - none other than *Richard Dansky*, White Wolf veteran, novelist, and currently Central Clancy Writer for Ubisoft.  After we take a look at *Angels and Demons* on the Secret Frequency, we dedicate the rest of the show to a full-length interview with Richard.  We cover his work on *Wraith: the Oblivion* and other OWoD gamelines, talk about his current work for Ubisoft and touch on loads of other fascinating topics besides.  So stop on by and join the celebrations - we're only just getting started!

Download the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jul 2, 2010)

Darker Days Presents: The Darkling Podcast Episode #10

Darkling Podcast

The *Darkling Podcast* is *Darker Days'* sister show, focusing on special features, material created by our listeners and other nuggets of goodness.

Continuing with our anniversary celebrations, we bring you a double-length Darkling, dedicated to a special interview with none other than ENWorld's own Rodent of the Dark: *Ari "Mouseferatu" Marmell*!  Ari talks about his early years writing for *White Wolf* and *Necromancer Games*, his work with *Wizards of the Coast*, his forays into novel-writing, and more!  Check out the show now at our homepage, stop by our forums and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Feb 23, 2011)

Darker Days Episode #22: The Wrath of Mark

Darker Days Episode #22

Mark and Mike hit it off with some White Wolf news and the triumphant return of the *Secret Frequency*, discussing the *Dyatlov Pass* incident.  
We take a look back at the Old World of Darkness and talk about everything. Absolutely everything. Vampire? Obviously. Werewolf? Totes. Mage? Duh. Wraith? Heck yeah! Changeling? Sure. Dark Ages? Got it. We'd go on with Hunter, Kindred of the East, Mummy, Demon and Orpheus but our vocabulary ran out and you get the picture.

Download the show now at our homepage, stop by our Facebook page and leave feedback or drop us an email at darkerdaysradio@gmail.com.


----------



## Mark Hope (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a heads-up to let you guys know that Darker Days is now on Twitter.  Follow DarkerDaysRadio for all our latest news .


----------



## Mark Hope (Apr 5, 2011)

Darkling #17 - Retainers

Marquis Von Vimanys has sent us an excellent review of Ghouls: Fatal Addiction for Vampire: the Masquerade. Mark and Mike are joined by guest host Chris (Dr. Ether) to discuss this sourcebook, as well as Vampire: the Requiem's Ghouls. We round off the darkling with discussion of retainers in Hunter: the Reckoning, Promethean: the Created, and other game lines.

Check us out on facebook: Darker Days Radio | Facebook 
Twitter: Darker Days Radio (DarkerDaysRadio) on Twitter
Our feed: darkerdays.tk


----------



## dr_ether (Oct 15, 2012)

*Darker Days Radio - We're not dead*

So it looks like Mark used to post here... so I will now follow up.

Darker Days Radio is now host by myself, Chris (actually the last post Mark made was for the show I first appeared on), and Mike.

In the last year or so we have seen Mark go of to pastures new and the podcast continue on, with new Darkling series, Google Hangouts with the writers, and the start of our new fanzine.

Darker Days Podcast  Blog Archive  Darker Days Radio #39 - Video Version

Darker Days #39 The Uncanny Onyx-Men Mike, Steve and Chris talk to Rich, Eddy, Justin, Stew, and Ian about the coming year and the future of Onyx Path. We also Japanese horror inspired Secret Frequency. Audio version to follow soon. For now enjoy the video.

Darker Days Podcast  Blog Archive  Darker Days Radio Episode #38

Darker Days #38 Otherworld Mike and Chris cast off the shackles of White Wolf Publishing and introduce this new, improved Darker Days Radio, a podcast all about Onyx Path Publishing! Following this stunning reveal, Chris describes the animistic ideas in The Black Swan in the Kirlian Camera. Mike does a feature on Kinfolk: Unsung Heroes, highlighting some of the coolest parts. Chris finishes the episode with a retrospective on Spirits in all the New World of Darkness games.

Darker Days Podcast  Blog Archive  Darker Days DLC - Changeling the Lost - Venice Unmasked
Darker Days Podcast  Blog Archive  Darker Days DLC - Forgotten Lore #1

Forgotten Lore is a fan ezine developed by the Rogue Council, an enigmatic faction manipulating podcasts and storytellers through their covert transmissions. Issue #1 features two articles: Anghenfil by Stephen Nurse introduces a ready-to-use spirit that feeds off the jealousy of mortals. Kinfolk & Caerns by Adrian Stagg introduces the Sept of the Five Seasons from his own chronicle, along with two ready-to-use Kinfolk NPCs. Please send any feedback on the Forgotten Lore to either darkerdaysradio@gmail.com or miragearcana@gmail.com. If you want to get involved with Forgotten Lore, stay tuned for future transmissions...

Darker Days Podcast  Blog Archive  Darker Days Radio: Darkling #25 - Factions of a Dark Age

Adrian (Boggan_Knight) and Steve (Verghast) explore the vampiric factions unique to the Dark Ages setting. They provide story hooks, chronicle ideas, and immense insight into each of the organizations. Darkling #25 is the third in a series of Dark Ages podcasts, so stay tuned for more from Adrian, Steve, Chris, and Mike.

Darker Days Podcast  Blog Archive  Darker Days Radio: Darkling #24 - Chronicle Design Part 3

Chris is joined once more by James (Computer Games Designer and also previous member of Chris' gaming group) and Steve (See Darkling #21, #23 where Steve and Adrian share their retrospective on Vampire: the Dark Ages) for a series of Darklings that focus on chronicle design. In this third part they look at creating an intrigue for your chronicle, creating puzzles and clues, and the creation of NPCs.

Darker Days Podcast  Blog Archive  Darker Days Radio: Darkling #26 - Iron Kingdoms

Mike and Chris are joined by Simon Berman, Community Coordinator and Staff Writer for Privateer Press.

In this Darkling we discuss the recent release from Privateer Press, the new edition of the Iron Kingdoms RPG. We look at what the setting has to offer, the similarity the game rules have with the wargames Warmachine and Hordes, and briefly discuss what we can look forward to in the future for this exciting new edition.


----------



## Mark Hope (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome to EnWorld Chris!

You guys are doing an awesome job with the podcast .  Keep it up!


----------



## dr_ether (Oct 23, 2012)

Darkling #27

Chris is once more joined by James and Steve to discuss more matters regarding running a chronicle. This time they are also joined by Sam (Chris' wife), as they talk about finding players, getting a good group together, dealing with problem players, PC creation and group templates, dark story content and more.


----------



## dr_ether (Nov 1, 2012)

Darker Days Radio #39 - The audio version

http://darkerdays2.podbean.com/2012/11/01/darker-days-radio-episode-39/

Forgotten Lore #2

Forgotten Lore is a fan ezine developed by the Rogue Council, an enigmatic faction manipulating podcasts and storytellers through their covert transmissions. Issue #2 features two articles:

The Culter Mithras by Chris Handley introduces revised rules for the Blood Sorcery of the Cult of Mithras, following the rules introduced in 'Blood Sorcery'.

Joeseph Beckett provides us with a ready to use NPC, Father Philip, with rules for both cWoD and nWoD.

http://darkerdays2.podbean.com/2012/10/31/forgotten-lore-2/


----------



## dr_ether (Nov 19, 2012)

Darker Days Radio: Darkling #28 - Elders of the Dark Age

http://darkerdays2.podbe...lders-of-the-dark-age/# 

Adrian (Boggan_Knight) and Steve (Verghast) discuss the enigmatic vampiric elders of the Dark Age. Specifically, they look at elders as NPCs, PCs, and the motives that separate these Cainites from mere neonates.

Darkling #28 is the fourth in a series of Dark Ages podcasts, so stay tuned for more from Adrian, Steve, Chris, and Mike.

Be sure to check us out at http://www.facebook.com/DarkerDaysRadio or our Posterous forum at http://darkerdaysradio.posterous.com/#!/. Be sure to subscribe through iTunes!

Our new domain name is http://darker-days.org

12 Byzantine Rulers: http://12byzantinerulers.com/ (Also on iTunes)


----------



## dr_ether (Dec 2, 2012)

Darker Days #40
http://darkerdays2.podbean.com/2012/12/02/darker-days-radio-episode-40/

Dave "Death and Arcana" Brookshaw

Mike and Chris are joined again by Dave Brookshaw, a writer for Mage's recent Left-Hand Path sourcebook. In the Secret Frequency, the hosts explore Fengdu, the Chinese City of the Dead, and also discuss the legend of a slumbering dragon beneath Beijing. Following that is a lengthy Q&A with Dave Brookshaw, looking at Requiem's Blood Sorcery, the God Machine Chronicles, and the upcoming NWoD game, Mummy: the Curse.

Don't worry, we have some CWoD discussion in this episode too! And get pumped for our upcoming NWO Conventionbook review.

Darker Days Contest Information:

Send us some feedback, questions, or Forgotten Lore material and you'll have a chance to win a White Wolf novel or anthology.

Be sure to check us out at http://www.facebook.com/DarkerDaysRadio or our Posterous forum at http://darkerdaysradio.posterous.com/#!/. Be sure to subscribe through iTunes!


----------



## dr_ether (Dec 28, 2012)

Darker Days Radio #41
*Best. Episode. Ever.*
Mike and Chris interrogate NWO agents *Lillian Cohen-Moore* and *David Hill Jr.* after they leaked vital Technocratic secrets in *Conventionbook NWO*. The episode begins with some well wishes for Adrian Stagg and Mark Hope, and Mike mistakenly predicts that Mummy won't kickstart until after the holidays. Following that, the crew discusses the New World Order, with a special look at how the convention has changed in the past decade. Everyone takes a break from the Q&A and discusses a some creepy holiday urban legends from around the United Kingdom. The episode finishes off with a discussion of #OneReasonWhy and some of the cool non-WoD stuff we can expect from David and Lillian.
Oh, and Wraith.


----------



## dr_ether (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of link  in the previous post, as I have only been active here recently to continue the reposting of our show links that our previous host did. Of course you can follow the above links and get to our latest show that way. We also can be found on google plus and have our own community now for discussion of the show and the games.


----------



## dr_ether (Dec 30, 2012)

http://darkerdays2.podbean.com/2012...kling-29-storytelling-vampire-the-dark-ages/#


Storytelling Vampire the Dark Ages


Steve (Verghast) and Chris (Dr Ether) look at storytelling concepts and hints and tips for Vampire the Dark Ages. They look at different ways of running the game, advice on setting the mood and tone of the game, and other great advice. They also discuss the plethora of available pre-written stories for the game, and how to even get brand new players into playing the game.


----------



## dr_ether (Jan 7, 2013)

http://darkerdays2.podbe...days-radio-episode-42/# 

Nancy A. Collins - Sunglasses After the Apocalypse

Mike and Chris are joined by Bram Stoker Award-winning novelist Nancy A. Collins, author of the popular Sonja Blue series of novels, numerous comics and graphic novels, and the more recent Golgotham series. In particular, the trio discuss Sunglasses After Dark, A Dozen Black Roses (a Sonja Blue, Vampire: the Masquerade crossover), and Nancy's indiegogo campaign to publish Kill City, the next Sonja Blue novel. After the interview, Mike and Chris present a secret frequency on the Tikoloshe, a sprite from Zulu mythology.


----------



## dr_ether (Jan 29, 2013)

http://darkerdays2.podbean.com/2013/01/28/darker-days-radio-episode-43/*

When Chris is Away, the Aberrants Will Play*
For a special birthday episode, Mike is joined by long time listener *Peter Mars* and Trinity Continuum Developer *Ian Watson*. The trio discusses the current happenings with Onyx Path, and give a shout out to the new WoDCast MMO podcast. The secret frequency this week is shortwave radio signal markers that are mysteriously broadcast from Russia. This episode then focuses White Wolf's second big roleplaying game series - The Trinity Universe. Ian and Peter explain all the cool gaming that *Trinity*, *Aberrant*, and* Adventure!* can provide.


----------



## dr_ether (Mar 1, 2013)

http://darkerdays2.podbean.com/2013/03/01/darker-days-radio-episode-44/*

The Art of Death*
Starring C. A. "Sleepless" Suleiman and Sam "Corpse-in-the-Fridge" Araya
Mike, Chris, and James sit down to chat about Mummy with developer CAS and artist Sam Araya. But before they get started there's plenty of Onyx Path discussion, shout outs to the listeners, and an update regarding Forgotten Lore #4. First the group tackles the storytelling elements and setting that Colin developed for Mummy the Curse, including a few player spoilers, so watch out! Next they discuss the hanging dolls of Isla de las Muñecas in the Secret Frequency. Finally, the hosts discuss Mummy's fine art with Sam, and learn a bit about gaming in Paraguay along the way.


----------



## dr_ether (Apr 2, 2013)

http://darkerdays2.podbean.com/2013/03/31/darker-days-radio-darkling-30/

Mike chills with Alex, Andrew, and Tim to play Fallen is Babylon using World of Darkness: Gypsies!

http://darkerdays2.podbean.com/2013/03/08/forgotten-lore-4/

Forgotten Lore #4

Featuring:

Hunters Most Wanted - Hunter Hunted classic characters revised for V20.

Hedge Sorcery - Vampire the Requiem Blood Sorcery rules with a Fae Twist for Changeling the Lost.

Digital Daemon - A Mage the Awakening short story.


----------



## dr_ether (Apr 12, 2013)

Darker Days Radio Episode #45


PAX Rocked, Mummy!


Mike, Chris, and Peter sit down to chat about PAX East 2013 - the best three days in gaming (5 if you're an enforcer). We talk about Catalyst Game Labs and Shadowrun, Cubicle 7, Steve Jackson Games, Dragon Dice, Reaper Miniatures, Joshua A.C. Newman and Mobile Frame Zero, Privateer Press, Light Weight RPG, and probably a few other games and companies. We follow this up with a discussion of how Mummy: the Curse can crossover with the New World of Darkness, and even a few classic games!


----------



## dr_ether (Apr 15, 2013)

Darker Days Radio #46: Blood in the Machine


Mike and Chris are joined by White Wolf luminary David Hill Jr. to discuss four upcoming books. After a brief introduction, the trio jump into a discussion of the next Mage: the Ascension release, Convention Book: Progenitors. Following that they explore the secret frequencies of Amsterdam with Black Mathew and the Phantom of Compagnie. Next up is a discussion of the impending New World of Darkness chronicle books God Machine Chronicle and Blood & Smoke. Lastly, David introduces Darker Days to his new Fate-drive mecha game, Apotheosis Drive X.


----------



## dr_ether (May 19, 2013)

Darker Days #47: A Royale with Cheese!


Mike and Chris are joined by One Book Shelf Publisher Relations Manager Matt M. McElroy to discuss all the great work going into DriveThruRPG and DriveThruCards. Matt also shares his latest work on the V20 Red List and announces the subject matter for Hunter: the Vigil's Monstrous Basterds. On the Secret Frequency, Mike presents Santa Muerte, the North and Central American patron saint of death. Mike goes on to discuss the V20 Product Line so far, while Chris presents a formal review of the God Machine Chronicle.


Oh, and Werewolf 20th is out.


Be sure to check us out at http://www.facebook.com/DarkerDaysRadio or our Google Plus Community at https://plus.google.com/communities/104221086985174488220. Be sure to subscribe through iTunes!


----------



## dr_ether (Jun 22, 2013)

Looney Lunes - a Wolfstravaganza!
http://darkerdays2.podbe...-days-radio-episode-48/ 

Mike and Chris are joined Matt Bresee to discuss W20, picking over the book and seeing how the game has change and been improved. Keeping with the werewolf theme, there is a review of the tribes of Werewolf the Forsaken, in particular the book Tribes of the Moon. On the Secret Frequency, Chris presents the mystery of the Europe spanning Stone Age tunnel network.

Also Reap the Whirlwind is out as a free download and a taster to the upcoming book, Blood and Smoke.


----------



## dr_ether (Jul 15, 2013)

Darker Days Radio Darkling #32 - Dark Iron
http://darkerdays2.podbean.com/2013/07/14/darker-days-radio-darkling-32-dark-iron/

Mike and Chris welcome back to the show Simon Berman, of Privateer Press.
In this show they look at all the exciting new releases coming up for Warmachine, Hordes, and the Iron Kingdoms RPG.
Simon also gives us a great over view of the exciting Kickstarter going on for the Warmachine video game - Warmachine Tactics.
Finally we have a good talk about horror based stories for the Iron Kingdoms RPG, and how the setting lends itself to those types of stories.


----------



## dr_ether (Aug 25, 2013)

*Darker Daus Radio #49 - River of Death*


Mike and Chris end Season 4 with a bang, bringing listeners a detailed look a the geography of New and Classic World of Darkness underworlds. After going over recent releases, Mike presents the earliest incarnation of The Shadowlands, discussing how to build upon the vague ideas of *Wraith 1st Edition*. Following that, the Secret Frequency explores Hart's Island, the potter's field of New York City. Finally, Chris leads listeners on a tour of The Underworld, as presented in *Geist: the Sin-Eaters* and *The Book of the Dead*.


----------



## dr_ether (Oct 14, 2013)

[h=2]Darker Days Radio #50[/h]*It's Friday Night, Why Am I Editing Darker Days?*


Mike and Chris introduce the third host… The Indomitable Sandchigger! After shortly discussing World of Darkness news (and almost forgetting about Wraith20!), the crew announces the new foray into the Youtube RPG community. Following that, Chigg takes us into the cold reality of the Technocracy, reviewing the new Progenitors and Syndicate sourcebooks. Mike then presents the strange conspiracy theories surrounding Mel's Hole in Eastern Washington. Finally, Chris rapidfires through the *Demon: the Descent Quickstart*, introducing listeners to the newest World of Darkness game.
Be sure to check us out at http://www.facebook.com/DarkerDaysRadio or our Google Plus Community athttps://plus.google.com/communities/104221086985174488220. Be sure to subscribe through iTunes!


----------



## dr_ether (Oct 14, 2013)

[h=2]Darker Days Radio #51[/h]*A Requiem For the Dreaming*


In this explosive episode of Darker Days, Mike, Chris, and Chigg kick off the night with a discussion of their latest gaming. After some World of Darkness news, the crew discusses a phenomenon of calcified animals in Tanzania. Chigg then walks the listeners through the complex politics and history of Changeling: the Dreaming. Following that, Mike presents a secret frequency on De Ogen, "The Eyes" of Sonian Forest. Finally, Chris presents the state of kindred affairs in the Dark Ages and Crusades period of Vampire: the Requiem.
[FONT=Arial, Verdana]
[FONT=Arial, Verdana][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Verdana]Be sure to check us out at [/FONT]http://www.facebook.com/DarkerDaysRadio[FONT=Arial, Verdana] or our Google Plus Community at[/FONT]https://plus.google.com/communities/104221086985174488220[FONT=Arial, Verdana]. Be sure to subscribe through iTunes! [/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------

